# New Direct Vent Install Pictures



## fxst (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, It has been a while but we have finally come to a point were I felt comfortable enough to show my thanks to this forum and post my pictures of our new Regency Bellavista 36. Thanks for all the help and I hope you like them..... Thanks again,  Mike

    And it took me a while to figure out how to get pictures to post... I am not that great with computer stuff !


----------



## 49er (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice, that's a great looking installation. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## fxst (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the reply..  at least some one likes it!!


----------



## Stegman (Aug 16, 2011)

fxst said:
			
		

> Hi, Thanks for the reply..  at least some one likes it!!



I thought it was pretty damn good, too. Nice work.


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job on the install.  That flame looks awesome.  You got yourself a great fireplace, sir.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Install fire 1 (Aug 18, 2011)

What a wicked flame! Looks like a nice install.


----------



## fxst (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the nice replies.  The flame is really impressive compared to a lot of units we looked at.  and believe me we looked at a lot before pulling the trigger on this one.  I have not put the little packet of Embers into the log set yet.  Not even sure what they do or if they make much of a difference..... I Know its a rather simple design but Im not a cabinet maker and I did build the whole thing out of good quality 3/4 oak from menards when it went on sale. The tumbled marble squares were from lowes on sale and and on both sides of the cabinet at the bottom are large acces panels with magnetic latches for being able to inspect the unit and service the electrical and  gas.  Right now Im kind of looking around for a simple on/ off remote control to turn the unit on and off,  thats next. Thanks to franks recommendation the wall behind it is insulated and a combination of cement board and fire rated wall board for safety.  The scariest part was definetly cutting the hole in the side of the house for the venting exit.  Your familiar with the expression measure twice cut once?  This was more like measure 100 times over 2 day period and Cut once  !!


----------



## berniehasgas (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice job on the install. That is a great looking flame.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello

Very Nice, Good Job!

Now you can have fun at Xmass time like we do with ours! See pic below:

That is a wood burning DVD on the built in Flat Screen above the SL-550-TRS-D IPI DV with a soundtrack choice of either crackling wood sounds or Yule type Xmass songs!!

Also the raised hearth has a FHW with oil built in hydronic KickSpace heater when we use the Oil heat!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 20, 2011)

fxst said:
			
		

> Thanks for the nice replies.  The flame is really impressive compared to a lot of units we looked at.  and believe me we looked at a lot before pulling the trigger on this one.  I have not put the little packet of Embers into the log set yet.  Not even sure what they do or if they make much of a difference..... I Know its a rather simple design but Im not a cabinet maker and I did build the whole thing out of good quality 3/4 oak from menards when it went on sale. The tumbled marble squares were from lowes on sale and and on both sides of the cabinet at the bottom are large acces panels with magnetic latches for being able to inspect the unit and service the electrical and  gas.  Right now Im kind of looking around for a simple on/ off remote control to turn the unit on and off,  thats next. Thanks to franks recommendation the wall behind it is insulated and a combination of cement board and fire rated wall board for safety.  The scariest part was definetly cutting the hole in the side of the house for the venting exit.  Your familiar with the expression measure twice cut once?  This was more like measure 100 times over 2 day period and Cut once  !!



Hello fxst
I know what you mean about cutting the outside hole! I added an extension to the DV so the fireplace would stick out more and I could run 3" PVC behind it to run the TV and Surround System and Media Server wires!

As far as operating the fireplace, I tried the Remote Thermostat and was disappointed because the turn on temp did not seem to be very accurate. That is the black control in the middle in the pic below.

So then I put in a manual switch which is the bottom switch on the left in the picture. The top switch are the lights above the mantle.

Then I added a millivolt HoneyWell 5-2 Programmable Thermostat and wow, that works the best! I set it for 70 Degrees and forget it! The flame and blower go on and off automatically and the room is always a comfy 70 Degrees

See pic below and click to enlarge!


----------



## Install fire 1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the B36XT.  
What a great looking fireplace, i install quite a few of them.
You get used to cutting vent holes after a while. Measuring a bunch before cutting is always a good idea. 
Again.... Looks fantastic.


----------

